# How much is my Tractor worth



## sblattert (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a late 90's (97 I think) model Simplicity Regent 14 hydro with a 38 in cut in good shape. I also have the plow and the rear bagger accessories to go along with an extra set of blades. This is my second mower and does not see much action at all. I am looking to sell it to get a log splitter. Could anyone please tell me what I can expect to get out of this mower or what it is worth? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Best I can help is to say there is a "blue book" for things like this. You might check a dealer to see what they can tell you.

A few yrs back I was surprised to hear of a blue book when I was first shopping for a replacement GT after mine was stolen. Was in to a dealer and in trying to figure out what the old tractor was worth the fellow pulled out the book and looked it up.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Do you have any pics of it in it's current condition?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Decent shape average on a 14HP simplicity with deck no bagger is from 600-800. With with a dozer blade and bagger included look to get peoples attention from 750-1050. Buff it out and wax it and make it sell quicker. Use 
3M brand rubbing compound to get most light scratches out of the hood.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You have to figure for a decent shape average tractor that runs and mows, is well maintained- is worth at least $300 and up - with attachments the price goes up from there- depends on the popularity of the tractor on how high it could really go.

Youll get alot more bites with the impliments included - then they wouldnt need to be purchased later by the next owner.


----------

